# 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....



## Fabio (7. März 2007)

Ich liebe poppern

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAIDLs9UPZo&mode=related&search=
www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6zJw07Uv84&mode=related&search=


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

man man man .... die gehn ja ab !!! :k
das macht glaub ich richtig fun .....   :m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Ziemlich fertig, das Milchbrötchen, was?  

So ne Dogfight is schon ein unglaubliches Röllchen! :k


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

mal ne blöde Frage .... heißen die wirklich " *GT* " ? #c


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

JOa so halb ne 
Giant Trevally #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mal ne blöde Frage .... heißen die wirklich " *GT* " ? #c


Abkürzung für *G*iant *T*revally, sieh mal hier:
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=1895&lang=German


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

aha ... muß sonem Süßwasser- und Meeresflachwasserangler ja erst mal erklärt werden ! |supergri  thx


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Die hab ich letztes Jahr in Ägypten gesehen, wie sie als Rudel über ne Seegraswiese stürmten - hinterliessen ne Staubspur wie "Roadrunner"! :q 
Da sie auch etwa mit dem gleichen Tempo unterwegs waren bin ich nicht wirklich rangekommen... die Bilder sind leider entsprechend schlecht! |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Na, große Meeresbrassen halt!


----------



## Big Fins (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Oh Gott, wo hat der sich den die Rute hingesteckt, aua. :q 
Aber was für'n Mordsbrocken, wow.


----------



## rob (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

pffff na servas:q
super film:m
die unterwasserbilder der gt's gefallen aber auch sehr gut!!
dieses fischen muss ich auch bald mal versuchen...
lg rob


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

tolle pics unter Wasser !!!! :m


----------



## Bullfrog (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Was ein Brummer #r


----------



## Ossipeter (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Da hab ich ja schon vom Zuschauen Schmerzen!


----------



## tamandua (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Da hat der Fänger sich aber beinahe etwas übernommen, mit so einem Brocken.|supergri Faszinierende Fische, denen ich wohl eines hoffentlich nicht fernen Tages auch nachstellen werde.
Kurios bis unschön finde ich allerdings den Umgang mit dem Fang|uhoh:. Das muss eigentlich nicht sein, bei aller Erschöpfung und Freude über den schönen Fisch.


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (7. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Oha......


----------



## Fabio (8. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*



tamandua schrieb:


> Da hat der Fänger sich aber beinahe etwas übernommen, mit so einem Brocken.|supergri Faszinierende Fische, denen ich wohl eines hoffentlich nicht fernen Tages auch nachstellen werde.
> Kurios bis unschön finde ich allerdings den Umgang mit dem Fang|uhoh:. Das muss eigentlich nicht sein, bei aller Erschöpfung und Freude über den schönen Fisch.



Naja, immerhin leiten sie ihm wasser ins maul, welcher Welsangler macht das schon? Ich denke bei der Grösse von Fisch  ist es nicht einfach, jedoch frage ich mich was der eine Mann  fürn gelben Stab  zur hilfe beim releasen nimmt?
lg Fabio


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Tjo ... und das ganze jetzt nochmal OHNE Reling 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: wenn ich mir andere Big Game Videoas angucke, haben die Jungs dort wesentlich weniger Stress.

Vielleicht sollte der Bube mal weniger Reis mampfen und sich mal eine ordentliche Portion deutsche Hausmacherleberwurst einverleiben *gg*

Aber netter Fight...


----------



## Big Fins (8. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Tja, nach fast 20min Drill von seinem Viech könnte wohl kaum noch jemand ein Glas Wasser ruhig halten.


----------



## BIG WHITE (9. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Mal wieder etwas Lustiges von den Japaner, man beachte
die Position des Rutengriffs während des Drills:q:q:q

Was noch fehlt ist die Fightingtime Angabe, so z.B. GT 51kg - 1:47 Sekunden, muß immer wieder darüber schmunzeln, daß
für die Japaner die Drillzeit das Maß aller Dinge ist.
Hier hat es wohl etwas länger gedauert.

Übrigens, wenn der Gt nicht blutet, hat er sehr gute Überlebenschance, die Burschen sind sehr zäh und schmecken
.......... wie alte Gummireifen.


----------



## Fabio (9. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Das wäre echt eine anglerische Herausforderung und Abwechselung solche GT, ok sie müssen ja nicht gleich 51kg haben Weiss jemand welche Regionen Germany und Österreich am nächsten liegen und wo sich brauchbare GT´s fangen lassen?, wäre echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## BIG WHITE (9. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

@Fabio- leider sind diese Fische am aller nächsten im Roten
Meer anzutreffen,  sind aber  wegen der allgemeinen Überfischung  dort relativ selten geworden. Wir haben dort mit 4
Mann in einer Woche nur einen einzigen GT gefangen, der war
aber glaube ich so um die 23 kg.
Ansonsten überall im Indischen Ozean, dort wo es Riffs gibt,
am besten sind die Malediven, aber auch vor Kenya kommen
sie recht häufig vor.
Lies mal den Reisebericht Malediven von Sailfish.

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. März 2007)

*AW: 51kg GT oder schmerzende Arme.....*

Rotes Meer - Ägypten. Günstiger geht´s kaum was Hotels und Flug anbelangt. Nur WO da jetzt Boote liegen und was die Kosten kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.

In Safaga kannste auf jeden Fall was buchen: http://www.fischen24.de/


----------

